# Pheasant 11-17-09



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

This afternoon I decided to take my dog out to chase pheasants. What a nice day for it! Anyway, once we arrived at the spot I decided the dog was going to tell me where to go, period. So, once I had all the gear ready and boots laced up I released the hound. Never once did I try to guide her or tell her where to go.

[attachment=0:3emjirkf]CyderPheasants.jpg[/attachment:3emjirkf]

Maybe I should do that more often...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Now that is how a hunt should go! Nice birds, dog, and shotgun!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I had gone in for a root canal that morning and was a little grumpy. My wife told me to take the dog and go hunting...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You exercised sage wisdom on that hunt.  If more guys would just load their guns, shut their mouths, and trust their dogs, a lot more birds would get killed. :wink:


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You exercised sage wisdom on that hunt.  If more guys would just load their guns, shut their mouths, and trust their dogs, a lot more birds would get killed. :wink:


She was persistent. The last bird was a runner that she tracked for probably 15 minutes! We made a great big circle before finally pinning him down.

On a normal day I would have given up and called her off to a different spot.


----------

